# Fellow IBS sufferers



## Kirstie (29 Jan 2010)

Just been diagnosed and I am unbelievably pissed off about it. 
Any tips? I have already cut out wheat and caffeine in a random bid to do up my trousers if the bloating subsides...


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

I cycle with a consultant gastro-enterologist. On our long rides he has explained a lot of fascinating things to me about the digestive tract, including the reasons for IBS. From what I remember IBS is not as straightforward as some people may think and it needs careful investigation. I expect you have already seen a consultant, haven't you?


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jan 2010)

My recommendation is to speak to a dietician about your diet and/or a homeopath for alternative remedies/relaxation. Had far worse than IBS (try IBD & IBS together) but the symptoms and causation/ part causation (in dietary/stress terms) can be much the same. 

Soda Bread, yoghurt, imported live culture from Holland (specialist provider), Yakult, Porridge with Honey and potatoes were a godsend to me. Bottled Aloe Vera is great as a supplement. You may have to experiment with foodstuffs or try an exclusion diet for 3-4 weeks to weed out any dietary issues (start on just one foodstuff, e.g. porridge, then add another one every 24-48 hours until symptoms return to spot problem foodstuffs). It's a pain but well worth it. Fortunately I no longer suffer as major surgery removed that problem altogether, it just gave me others to worry about! 

The downside for me was I had to avoid anything that could involve fermentation in the bowel, so bread, caffeine, wheat products with yeast, biscuits, refined foods and any yeast based product (no Beer Aaaarggghhh!) was out.

On the plus side it makes you very aware what you eat and you are forced to eat healthily - the weight dropped off me when I had to change my diet. 

Best of luck. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## D-Rider (29 Jan 2010)

Stay away from sweetcorn..... vile stuff....


----------



## Kirstie (29 Jan 2010)

No consultant Globalti my GP diagnosed it and gave me a load of medication. I like the idea of talking to a dietician though I will try that. I have been under terrible stress for about 4 months so I'm guessing that's the cause.


----------



## ttcycle (29 Jan 2010)

Kirstie, I'm unable to offer any practical advice about this as I'm not an IBS sufferer.

Hope you get it sorted and I hope the stress subsides as that must be contributing.


----------



## Coco (29 Jan 2010)

Kirstie said:


> No consultant Globalti my GP diagnosed it and gave me a load of medication. I like the idea of talking to a dietician though I will try that. *I have been under terrible stress for about 4 months so I'm guessing that's the cause*.



+1 for me. Single biggest difference to mine was to get more chilled. Hardly ever suffer now but in moments of stress then the old IBS kicks in. Taking up cycling might help


----------



## Kirstie (29 Jan 2010)

Coco said:


> +1 for me. Single biggest difference to mine was to get more chilled. Hardly ever suffer now but in moments of stress then the old IBS kicks in. Taking up cycling might help



Ha ha very funny...! 
I have a month's study leave booked so I can get away from some of it at least and get out on the bike more. It doesn't help that I've had a virus for ages so I've not been able to exercis to the usual level/intensity, which is my main way of dealing with stress.


----------



## ChrisKH (29 Jan 2010)

Kirstie said:


> No consultant Globalti my GP diagnosed it and gave me a load of medication. I like the idea of talking to a dietician though I will try that. *I have been under terrible stress for about 4 months so I'm guessing that's the cause*.



Undoubtedly at least part to blame. Sufferers get to know what their trigger is, I think. It's your body's way of telling you to chill out a bit.


----------



## summerdays (29 Jan 2010)

Not quite the same as my friend as I think hers is just a wheat intolerance - though it took about 4 years of experimenting to get to that conclusion. There are recipes out there on the internet, including for flour free cakes so you aren't completely doomed. But it does look as if you want wheat free pasta etc then you have to pay through the nose. Good luck.


----------



## johnnyh (29 Jan 2010)

stress = bad
green bananas = good...

well, for me anyway!


----------



## Globalti (29 Jan 2010)

Kirstie, I wish you could meet my cycling buddy! What I have come to appreciate from him is that the intestinal tract is a wonderful organ and incredibly complex and sensitive. What I have also come to appreciate is that when people reach the level of consultant they are usually very good at what they do. Have faith in the medical profession and ask your Dr to refer you to a gastroenterologist. Even if they can't fix the problem they will help you to understand what's going on.


----------



## Kirstie (30 Jan 2010)

Globalti said:


> Kirstie, I wish you could meet my cycling buddy! What I have come to appreciate from him is that the intestinal tract is a wonderful organ and incredibly complex and sensitive. What I have also come to appreciate is that when people reach the level of consultant they are usually very good at what they do. Have faith in the medical profession and ask your Dr to refer you to a gastroenterologist. Even if they can't fix the problem they will help you to understand what's going on.



I have private medical insurance and I intend to see a gastroenterologist privately because I don't think there's much chance of a referral at the moment. I'll see how it goes for the next month and then have a think about what to do next.


----------



## ASC1951 (30 Jan 2010)

ChrisKH said:


> My recommendation is to speak to a dietician about your diet


Maybe, after the gastroentrologist.



> and/or a homeopath.


Or try a ouija board - same scientific basis but much cheaper.


----------



## ianrauk (30 Jan 2010)

Kirstie, get some Peppermint tablets. They can help settle an attack quite quickly and help settle your stomach/bowels.


----------



## Telemark (30 Jan 2010)

ianrauk said:


> Kirstie, get some Peppermint tablets. They can help settle an attack quite quickly and help settle your stomach/bowels.



+1

This worked for me - GP prescribed them. With hindsight, the underlying cause was work stress, once things quietened down a bit, so did the bloating (aided by the peppermint oil capsules). And try to sort out what's causing the stress (sometimes easier said than done ...) Fingers crossed this only a temporary problem for you too, all the best!

T


----------



## Kirstie (31 Jan 2010)

Yes I've got the peppermint oil capsules - doc prescribed them(along with some other stuff too!) I am exuding minty freshness pretty much everywhere!

@telemark I know exactly what the causes of the stress are and they are being tackled albeit slowly and carefully. I've been in a really bad position at work for the last year because of lack of support, I have a very close relative with terminal cancer and my marriage has been on the rocks.


----------



## Telemark (31 Jan 2010)

Kirstie said:


> Yes I've got the peppermint oil capsules - doc prescribed them(along with some other stuff too!) I am exuding minty freshness pretty much everywhere!


 better than the alternative . 



Kirstie said:


> @telemark I know exactly what the causes of the stress are and they are being tackled albeit slowly and carefully. I've been in a really bad position at work for the last year because of lack of support, I have a very close relative with terminal cancer and my marriage has been on the rocks.


That's though - triple whammy. Sounds as if the work stuff is being taken seriously now, don't let them fob you off! All the best ...

T


----------



## ChrisKH (31 Jan 2010)

ASC1951 said:


> Maybe, after the gastroentrologist.
> 
> Or try a ouija board - same scientific basis but much cheaper.



With the deepest of respect, my suggestion comes with years of personal experience and after trying certain alternative remedies too late to make a difference to me. I have no doubt that the gastroenterologist Kirstie consults will be a very professional, educated individual however the scope of the treatment they offer is limited (by their environment and training) and may well treat the symptoms but not necessarily the problem. Kirstie I'm sure will take an active part in her own treatment, but it is all too easy to be passive or critical about non-clinical solutions. 

I placed my faith in a gastroentereologist for twelve years (admittedly mainly for another complaint as well as IBS) and after many orthodox (and some positively crackpot) treatments his final solution was to do away with the problem permanently. That's not to say that Kirstie will ever have to consider that treatment, however I wish I had considered more alternative therapies earlier down the line. Complimentary treatments of course are in addition to, and not instead of, more orthodox ones but I would never rule them out as a potential solution.


----------



## ChrisKH (31 Jan 2010)

Kirstie said:


> I have private medical insurance and I intend to see a gastroenterologist privately because I don't think there's much chance of a referral at the moment. I'll see how it goes for the next month and then have a think about what to do next.



If you have any concerns and you have private medical insurance, just ask your doctor to refer you. My understanding is they cannot refuse if you insist. Especially if privately funded.


----------



## Globalti (1 Feb 2010)

Try to find a gastroenterologist who rides a bike!


----------



## ChrisKH (1 Feb 2010)

Globalti said:


> Try to find a gastroenterologist who rides a bike!



My latest one is a triathlete! Fantastic lady; if only she had been around twelve years ago.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2010)

Can I jus task a randon question (sorry to temporarily hijack your thread Kirstie) ..but would drinking a bottle of red wine a night cause IBS? Would it ferment in the stomache? Its not me, just somebody I once knew.


----------



## Globalti (2 Feb 2010)

No. The acidity of the stomach juices kills off anything not designed to live there. 

I believe (I admit I may be wrong) that red wine is rich in pectin, which will have a lubricating effect on the bowel.


----------



## Hont (2 Feb 2010)

My sixpence worth. Used to suffer from this when I had a stressful job and found that Fybogel sachets fixed me right up. The doc had given me some other tablets which I tried first but as soon as I started taking Fybogel (the fibre sachets - available in orange and lemon flavour) I was sorted.


----------



## Kirstie (3 Feb 2010)

Hont said:


> My sixpence worth. Used to suffer from this when I had a stressful job and found that Fybogel sachets fixed me right up. The doc had given me some other tablets which I tried first but as soon as I started taking Fybogel (the fibre sachets - available in orange and lemon flavour) I was sorted.



There's something in the IBS literature which talks about getting enough of the right kind of fibre. Apparently a spoonful of linseeds a day does the trick too in the fibre department. Will talk to my doc.


----------

